# Basic Homemade Pen



## Dalecamino (Sep 30, 2011)

Eric (Buzzzz4) sent me this blank. Blue/Green metalic, changes with light direction, kind of like chameleon colors. It has a clip sent to me by Jon Piper (GoodTurns) Thanks Eric & Jon! Thanks to all for looking!


----------



## renowb (Sep 30, 2011)

That's really nice looking!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice! Love how it all came together. What is neat about these blanks is that they have a velvet look to them.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like it! What is the nib? Aluminum? and for all you guys making these closed end pens, if they are kitless, where are you getting that little spring that goes in the end of the lower barrel that pushes on the ink refill?


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 30, 2011)

renowb said:


> That's really nice looking!


Thank you!



Buzzzz4 said:


> Very nice! Love how it all came together. What is neat about these blanks is that they have a velvet look to them.


THAT'S the word! Velvet :biggrin: Thanks Eric!



seamus7227 said:


> I like it! What is the nib? Aluminum? and for all you guys making these closed end pens, if they are kitless, where are you getting that little spring that goes in the end of the lower barrel that pushes on the ink refill?


 Thanks Seamus! The nib IS aluminum and, I most always get the blank drilled to exact depth for the refill to fit without a spring. If I hiccup or have a muscle spasm:redface: and, drill too deep, I have a yellow kitchen sponge to cut a piece off and, stuff it in there. So far, that's happened twice and, it really works out. Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## JF36 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 30, 2011)

yea that looks basic......NOT.  Super nice pen.


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with the above - that doesn't look like a 'basic' pen to me.  Beautiful work there, and the material is gorgeous.  Nicely done!

Ken


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 30, 2011)

You nailed the perfect pen for that blank. Flawless.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 30, 2011)

JF36 said:


> Very nice


Thank you!



Chris Burgess said:


> yea that looks basic......NOT. Super nice pen.


Thanks Chris!



drgoretex said:


> I'm going to have to agree with the above - that doesn't look like a 'basic' pen to me. Beautiful work there, and the material is gorgeous. Nicely done!
> 
> Ken


Thanks Ken, but, compared to yours, it is very much basic:redface:



Drstrangefart said:


> You nailed the perfect pen for that blank. Flawless.


 Thanks Allan!


----------



## hewunch (Sep 30, 2011)

Neat Chuck! How is the finial attached? What does it look like? Does it have an indention? Or is it straight across? Good stuff regardless!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> If I hiccup or have a muscle spasm:redface: and, drill too deep, I have a yellow kitchen sponge to cut a piece off and, stuff it in there. So far, that's happened twice and, it really works out. Hope this answers your questions.



What does your wife say about the missing sponges? :wink:

Beautiful pen!!  You need to slow down a little and let the rest of us catch up!!


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 1, 2011)

What Marla said:biggrin:


----------



## wizard (Oct 1, 2011)

Basic Homemade Pen....hmmmm..not very basic looking to me!!  That is an absolutely great looking kitless pen and you did a most outstanding job on it!! LOL....interesting use for sponges..
Doc


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 1, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Neat Chuck! How is the finial attached? What does it look like? Does it have an indention? Or is it straight across? Good stuff regardless!


Thank you Hans. I'm adding some photos to answer your questions. I use the mm8x.75 tap & die to attach the finial.


Crickett said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > If I hiccup or have a muscle spasm:redface: and, drill too deep, I have a yellow kitchen sponge to cut a piece off and, stuff it in there. So far, that's happened twice and, it really works out. Hope this answers your questions.[/qu
> ...


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Oct 1, 2011)

BASIC?!? Well then I'm making pens in the Super Basic category...

Nice work!

Chris


----------



## hewunch (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, another answer to Seamus' question. I got my springs from Elliot Landes. Got the short ones (size "c").


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> BASIC?!? Well then I'm making pens in the Super Basic category...
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. It really is not as difficult as it would appear to be. This is a basic pen.:wink:



hewunch said:


> Hey, another answer to Seamus' question. I got my springs from Elliot Landes. Got the short ones.


 SPRINGS? Thanks Hans. I'm thinking, when I start failing to drill to exact depth and, use up the sponge, I'll start on another sponge.:biggrin:  I appreciate the tip .


----------



## hewunch (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification on the pictures too Chuck!


----------



## keithbyrd (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice - Doesn't look to basic to me other than you basically did a great job!


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 2, 2011)

I think you have the basics down, I would think that threading the finial would be overkill as you can just turn it to inside diameter of the tube and glue it in.  Be alot simpler I would think(of course I would say this as I dont have nor know how to use a tap and die set) nor do I have a closed end mandrel.  but I have an idea for that also.  I like it


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 2, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I think you have the basics down, I would think that threading the finial would be overkill as you can just turn it to inside diameter of the tube and glue it in. Be alot simpler I would think(of course I would say this as I dont have nor know how to use a tap and die set) nor do I have a closed end mandrel. but I have an idea for that also. I like it


 Thanks for your comments. As for the finial, I have done the glue in on a couple of pens but, I have the tap & die set and, I like to use them. It's kind of like a bonus challenge. Also, can replace the clip if necessary.


----------



## bluwolf (Oct 2, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I think you have the basics down, I would think that threading the finial would be overkill as you can just turn it to inside diameter of the tube and glue it in. Be alot simpler I would think(of course I would say this as I dont have nor know how to use a tap and die set) nor do I have a closed end mandrel. but I have an idea for that also. I like it


 
Not to be smart but just for your own edification, there are no tubes in his blanks. And threading the finial is a way of making the pen serviceable.

Yes, it would be easier to just glue it in. But one of the reasons for making a kitless are to push your own abilities trying to make something special. Again, I'm not trying to be smart. I just thought you might be missing the point a bit. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mapster (Oct 2, 2011)

___


----------



## Mapster (Oct 2, 2011)

Speechless!


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 2, 2011)

I am way miissing the point.  I am in awe of these things and hope to get to that point of craftsmanship.  Never occurred to me that you would need to replace the clip.  I don't take it any of it the wrong way.  I am all about learning and wished I lived next door to all of you. That way I could put my hands on this stuff and really learn.


----------



## Toni (Oct 2, 2011)

A great looking pen!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like I might have to move back home, so I can learn from the likes of Mike and now Chuck. Your  idea of basic and mine aren't even close.


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 2, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> I am way miissing the point. I am in awe of these things and hope to get to that point of craftsmanship. Never occurred to me that you would need to replace the clip. I don't take it any of it the wrong way. I am all about learning and wished I lived next door to all of you. That way I could put my hands on this stuff and really learn.


Don't need to live next door to learn. Check out the library for a tutorial by George(Texatdurango) A different way to make a pen (Title may not be exactly as I stated it) General idea.



Toni said:


> A great looking pen!!


Thanks Toni!



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Looks like I might have to move back home, so I can learn from the likes of Mike and now Chuck. Your idea of basic and mine aren't even close.


 There is a guest room here Roy. And, we're having a meeting (of sorts) here next Saturday. You won't learn much from me but, the Two Mikes will be here:biggrin: And, it IS a basic pen:wink: Thank you for the compliment :biggrin:


----------

